# how to update PHP manually



## blizhard (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello.
I have ssh acces to a server of my university to install some web tools (wiki,bug tracking, website etc). This server run FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE-p1.
I have some trouble with PHP. Version installed is 5.2.5 but Standard PHP Library SPL is not activated and i need it. So i would to update it but i dont how to do.
I try portsnap, but server seems to have no acces to "Internet" :

```
# ping google.com
ping: cannot resolve google.com: Host name lookup failure

# portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

And i can't modified the network configuration.
I have tried to find a tuto, but i don't find an clear explanation to update manually PHP (or a way to make work portsnamp)
Is there a way ?

Thank you

Kev
P.S : sorry for my poor english ^^


----------



## dh (Nov 10, 2009)

First you need to fix your internet connectivity before trying to update PHP.
Can you ping an IP address?


----------



## blizhard (Nov 10, 2009)

I finaly find how to reconfigure PHP, its works


----------

